# Brand New 55 gallon Tank.



## Rwoodring87 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Brand New 50 gallon Tank.*

Ok, 

So I bought it used but its new to me. The tank was cleaned yesterday with windex for the glass and it had the standard multi-color pebbles in the bottom. I removed those from the tank and washed them with sink water in order to clean them out. I'm trying to make sure I don't leave any details out about whats touched the tank or the process I've used to this point about the tank.

That covers what I have done so far. I have nothing but the tank and the stand. Any advice about what equipment I should purchase or processes I should use to establish my tank is what I'm looking for. 

I would like to create a community tank. If anything I say sounds incorrect or amatuerish please feel free to correct me. I've never owned a fish tank before but have always wanted to and now I'm ready to get into it and would love to be as prepared as possible. 

I read the article about starting the cycle but I skimmed the article so I will go back to read the article more throughly so I can start that process for my tank.

I'm looking to have 1 Angel fish, than I would like to get Molly, Danio, Dwarf Gourami. Please let me know if these type of fish can be put together, and what type of equipment would best suit what I'm looking for. I've done some research but really just want somebody to talk to about it. Also I was thinking about live plants but I guess I need to change to sand if thats the case and then need to learn about somekind of co2 device.

Sorry for the long post, Please any help would be greatly appreciated and I look forward to getting to know everyone on ther forums and seeing some of your already finished fishtanks.


----------



## Rwoodring87 (Sep 5, 2011)

Check out one of the other posts as far as live plants are concerned. It looks like Wisteria, Java Fern, Crypt Plants, and anubias was recommended. So I would like to incorporate some of these into my tank with some drift wood and something that creates the bubbles.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Did you use the Windex on the inside of the tank?? Soap and cleaners should never be used on a tank... it's really hard to get all traces of it off and can kill fish.

If you did use it on the inside, I would rinse, rinse, and rinse again with hot water... rinse until there is absolutely no way there could be any Windex left, then rinse again!

Mollies, Danios and Dwarf Gourami sound fine - not sure on the Angels as I've never had one, so I'm not sure what they are compatible with.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Plus one on not using windex on inside. Use hot water and distilled white wine vinger to clean the inside. I think the gourami may get nippy with the angel because they both have long fins but not too sure. A planted tank is best for a community tank so it can help with filtration and for the fish to have places to hide. It can be done inexspensivly. Check my link in my signature to take a look @ my planted tank build. If u plant heavy enough u wont even need a filter.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I would suggest being very careful with using chemicals on or around your tank because even a small amount could harm your fish. You shouldn't have any problems with the fish selection you have chosen, but gouramis can be really aggressive so I would be careful. I don't think you have to have sand for your aquarium to have live plants, but I have heard fish prefer sand to gravel. And make sure you have enough plants and decorations to provide plenty of hiding places for your shy fish


----------

